# pink sugar



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

does anyone know if there are differences in the pink sugar from Lillian and the pink sugar from PF? I have a soap I do with equal amounts of pink sugar, blood orange and finely gorund oatmeal that many people really like. For my first batches I used Lillians pink sugar, and the next few I used PF. The smell is just not the same. I saved a couple bars of my Lillians, and it was crinkle cut, but I don't think that made the difference. Lillians was more interesting. PF is kind of boring to me. Not as mysterious. Anyone doing a coop of the pink sugar lillian used to have? :biggrin
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are some very single noted fragrances for sale, Lillian usually find the more complex scents definetly perfume 'grade' with her Pink Sugar. Sorry but I can' figure out who PF is?? Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK figured it out, Susan....I have used her Pink sugar alot, have even used it from this last batch of her sale. Sorry can't help you with that one. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have both bottles, although the one I got from Lillian is empty. :sniffle They do smell different, though only slightly. Everyday I walk by the two soaps and smell them and can tell the difference, but can't tell what the difference is. Susan's is nice too, but is just not quite the same. I'd like to be able to add back what is missing, but will probably never have a clue what it is. :sigh Anyone know if Brambleberry or Aroma Haven has a pink sugar similar to Lillians? 
thanks,
Anita


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

so which one is everyone likeing better? Susan(prairie fragrances) or lillians? I have not smelled lillians, so please do tell?
Karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to be getting Lillan's now that she is not selling anymore (well you know how she changes her mind). I am going to get with the folks after the 1st of the year and see about prices, I will put it up here also. Susan's was from IFT originally although these last few sales I don't know if she was also getting from other companies, as several of the scents I got were different. I will eventually be selling most of the scents I carry in my brochure for soap. Vicki


----------

